# Armslist users?



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

Have any of you used Armslist to sell or buy a firearm?
Do a search and it's a free sign up. They have locations by state and nearest city.
SW Oregon lists Medford as it's nearest location but there are many others too.
I've listed some and posted Want to buy adds as well and have gotten a few hits.
Can't beat the price free!
Gabby

ARMSLIST - Gun Classifieds


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

this is a great site gabby, looks like i will be posting some stuff come monday


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Have used it to sell a firearm...........be wary...lots of lowballers and some kooks.....


----------

